# hi from merseyside



## pisces86 (Dec 4, 2009)

hi all i have been breeding rodents and rabbits as a hobby for 10 years. i am currently breeding fancy dumbo rats and long haired Syrian hamsters. i bred mini lops for years but since i have moved from down the south east of the country to merseyside i decided to start something new, i brought some mice and it all started from there. i learned genetics and breed standards of mini lops when i bred them, now i am looking to start the genetics and breed standard for fancy mice. i have been given some mice that a friend of mine no longer wanted so i now have a few too many mice as i wanted to start off small to be able to learn the colour mixes and genetics. so i do have some mice for sale if anyone is interested i will post in the other section. i am a bit of a colour freak lol i used to be the same with the mini lops, i love mixing colours to see what other colours i get, and love to try to predict which colours the babies will be depending on the parents and what colours they carry. Any help and advice will be greatly received. thanx again for reading.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Hi Pisces and welcome  Would love to see some pics of your rats and hammies too


----------



## pisces86 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi thanx Hun, here is pics of my ratties, except two as they are only 6 and 7 weeks old and are so fast i only end up with a picture of a blur lol but they are a male called scamp he is a black husky/roan dumbo, and cracker a female topaz husky/roan dumbo.

Here is misty my Russian blue dumbo rat:


Here is Shadow my black self Rex dumbo rat:


Here is Rusty my agouti Rex dumbo rat:


Here is Pig my Hairless/bald dumbo rat:


Here is Amelia my Gold Syrian hamster:


Here is Ava my gold long haired Syrian hamster:


Here is Archie my chocolate/sable Syrian hamster:


Here is Champ my ??? colour mouse:


Here is Cocoa my chocolate self mouse:


Here is Carmen my Siamese? mouse:


Here is Biscuit my ??? miss marked? mouse:


let me know what u think and any help with the mouse colours?


----------

